

GetUserMedia API lands on Chrome - sreeix
http://chrome.blogspot.se/2012/07/new-senses-for-web.html

======
revelation
And of course its half-done. Asks me if I want the site to allow use of my non
existing camera, and the options dropdown just has a (none) entry in it.

It's the same approach as with downloads. To this day, the only browser to
support resuming downloads (and making use of HTTP range) is Opera.

~~~
jonknee
As a developer I like that I can use the API now instead of just reading about
it. Chrome rolls out updates very smoothly and rapidly, who cares if the
initial support of a very new standard is not perfect? It sure beats the
support that FireFox, IE and Safari have (none).

~~~
MatthewPhillips
For this particular feature; there are plenty that Chrome doesn't support
fully (IndexedDB) or at all (CSS calc) that those other browsers have had for
quite a long time.

~~~
EricBurnett
Do you mean this IndexedDB? <http://caniuse.com/#feat=indexeddb> . Or this
calc? <http://caniuse.com/#feat=calc> . They look pretty supported to me,
remembering that they're both based on a draft specs.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Calc must be new; this is great, this means Firefox, WebKit, and IE10 all have
it.

IndexedDB is using an outdated spec more than 8 months old.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Well, we have camera and mic APIs.

How about we get around to <input type=date> now?

EDIT: That camera toy thing is a lot of fun. It has an awful lot of effects.

EDIT 2: The xylophone is also pretty cool. I want to play around with this,
see what I can make. The xylophone app's entire source is this:
[http://www.soundstep.com/blog/experiments/jsdetection/js/app...](http://www.soundstep.com/blog/experiments/jsdetection/js/app.js)

EDIT 3: Wow, I am seriously impressed by Sketchbots. Very, very nice.

~~~
paulirish
> How about we get around to <input type=date> now?

It's been in Chrome stable for five weeks now. :) <input type=color> as well.
<http://miketaylr.com/code/html5-forms-ui-support.html>

Chrome's webforms status is here: <http://www.chromium.org/developers/web-
platform-status/forms> and www.chromestatus.com usually captures everything
else.

~~~
yahelc
Probably the wrong place to ask...

Why does <input type=date> display the field in format MM/DD/YYYY in the field
but the value property is formatted in YYYY-MM-DD?

Is the former a localization setting and the latter the standardized format?
Is there any customization available? Also, no input[placeholder] support.

Example: <http://jsfiddle.net/dUc5V/3/>

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
It displays based on locale. YYYY-MM-DD is the ISO Standard[1], which is also
used in ES5 as the standard date/time representation.

[1]<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601>

------
Turing_Machine
It looks like this is already in Firefox, too, at least in nightly builds
(compatible? Haven't looked at it that closely, but I hope so).

Now if only Safari will follow suit with a compatible implementation...

------
deskamess
The snow effect on the webcam toy is incredible. You can shake off that which
settles! It falls in place but still... very impressive.

------
Kilimanjaro
Webcam toy is one of the coolest things I've seen in a long time. Shows the
potential of an open web to the fullest paired with skills and imagination.

Warp speed.

<http://neave.com/webcam/html5/>

~~~
simonmales
I've being playing with WebRTC for a little while and I love that we are
saying goodbye to Flash for accessing devices (which no one has mentioned
yet).

I built my own site photo booth site to give the new JavaScript a go.

<http://gotcaption.com/>

Next is to update the code for it for working Firefox Nightly. Hopefully the
browser vendors will consolidate the API and stop using vendor prefixes.

------
silverlight
Can't wait for WebRTC to start getting wide support. Can't get here fast
enough.

